# Best way to soak bogwood



## Nathanh2150 (15 Dec 2020)

Hi all collecting a Large pice of bog wood tomorrow and seeing what’s the best way to soak the bog wood to remove the brown tannings 

all help would be much appreciated 
🙂


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Dec 2020)

You could immerse it in a large tub for a few weeks as it sounds too big for average bucket. Seems a lot of us just weigh them with rocks in the aquarium and water changes reduce the tannins which most fish appreciate anyway then remove the rocks later


----------



## not called Bob (15 Dec 2020)

pillow case or duvet, add some bricks and into a water butt If on the larger size


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (15 Dec 2020)

I put mine in a plastic bag inside a trug  I then poured boiling water over it and then topped it up with hot water from the tap. I sealed the bag and then put a couple of bricks on top. This method worked for one piece after a couple of weeks but another lump had to be weighed down with rocks in another tank. One of them is still leaching colour into the tank after about six months.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (15 Dec 2020)

Hi all Thankyou for all the help this is the pice that I am getting tomorrow I have a large plastic container with a lid would be doing 2 water changes a day for at least a week or 2 untill water seems clear enough didn’t think of a pillow case but didn’t know if kettle boiled water would speed up the progress ??


----------



## Nathanh2150 (15 Dec 2020)

Also thinking of buying this one also but don’t know hehe


----------

